# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  جدول مباريات كأس أمم افريقيا 2015  غينيا الاستوائية

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مجموعات كاس امم افريقيا 2015

المجموعه الاولي.(.غينيا.الغابون.الكنغو.بوركينافاسو).

المجموعه الثانيه(زامبيا.الكنغو الديمقراطيه.الراس الاخضر.تونس)

المجموعه الثالثه (غانا.الجزائر.جنوب افريقيا.السنقال)

المجموعه الرابعه(ساحل العاج.مالي.غينيا.الكمرون)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا كسلاوي علي المتابعة المستمرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات البطولة (  دور المجموعات )

الجولة الاولى



الجولة الثانية



الجولة الثالثة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ممثلا العرب في البطولة

الجزائر



تونس


*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا جزيلا يا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الحبيب المهندس خالد بشبكة المريخ


مسار البطولة:
المخطط التالى يوضح مسار البطولة ابتداءً من مرحلة المجموعات وحتى المباراة النهائية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الحبيب المهندس خالد بشبكة المريخ

جدول المباريات:
ُالملف  المرفق عبارة عن ملف إكسل (excel) يحتوى على جدول مباريات البطولة مع  تاريخها وتوقيتها بـ GMT وكذلك الملاعب التى ستقام عليها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم السبت 17 يناير ( الافتتاح )

> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 1:

• غينيا الإستوائية (-- : --) الكونجو الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• الجابون (-- : --) بوركينا فاسو الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

..................................................  ..........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالأرقام.. لاعبو كأس افريقيا يمثلون 243 ناديا



يظهر الانتشار الواسع للاعبي كرة القدم الافارقة حول العالم جليا في العدد الكبير من مسابقات الدوري والاندية الممثلة في نهائيات كأس أمم افريقيا هذا العام.
ويشارك 368 لاعبا من 16 منتخبا في غينيا الاستوائية يمثلون 243 ناديا مختلفا في 57 دولة عبر أربع قارات.
وأكثر من نصف اللاعبين في نسخة هذا العام التي ستنطلق غدا السبت يأتون من أندية أوروبية وهي ظاهرة فرضت نفسها على كأس الامم الافريقية لاكثر من عقدين لكن قائمة الدول التي يلعبون فيها تزداد من عام الى آخر.
وفرنسا المستعمر السابق هي الدولة التي يأتي منها اكثر اللاعبين المشاركين في امم افريقيا برصيد 73 لاعبا. وهناك 27 لاعبا من اندية اسبانية و23 من اندية انجليزية و21 من أندية بلجيكية.
والتمثيل الاسباني كان الاقل في النسخ السابقة لكنه زاد بشكل ملحوظ هذه المرة حيث تبحث غينيا الاستوائية عن لاعبين من اصول افريقية بين اندية الدرجات الادنى في المستعمر السابق لها.
وللمرة الأولى يوجد لاعبون جاءوا من دول مغمورة في كرة القدم مثل ارمينيا واندورا وجبل طارق واستونيا. واجمالا هناك 248 لاعبا في امم افريقيا من 32 مسابقة مختلفة للدوري في اوروبا.
وهناك 58 ناديا من 17 دولة افريقية ممثلة بما اجماليه 107 لاعبا محليا.
لكن يوجد منتخبان هما الرأس الاخضر والسنغال لا يوجد في تشكيلتهما لاعبون محليون حيث التشكيلة بالكامل من لاعبين يحترفون في الخارج.
ويضيف لاعبون يحترفون في هونج كونج والهند وايران والمكسيك الى قائمة واسعة من الدول الممثلة في كأس الامم.
وبسبب الأوضاع الاقتصادية الصعبة في افريقيا يسعى أغلب اللاعبين الشبان للاحتراف في اندية خارجية تمنحهم ايضا وضعا مميزا في بلادهم.
وتدفع أندية غنية في مسابقات واعدة في دول مثل انجولا والكونجو الديمقراطية والكونجو وجنوب افريقيا رواتب تبقي اللاعبين في بلدانهم ولا توجد مفاجأة في ان 18 لاعبا من تشكيلة جنوب افريقيا يلعبون في الداخل.
وفي نسخة هذا العام من كأس أمم افريقيا هناك اندية كبرى ممثلة مثل مانشستر سيتي وباريس سان جيرمان وروما وبروسيا دورتموند اضافة الى لاعبين شبان من برشلونة وريال مدريد.
وهناك ايضا اندية مغمورة من غينيا الاستوائية ومالي وايران والهند قد لا تجتمع مع بعضها ثانية في بطولة واحدة.

*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*لك الشكر حتى تستغيث يا اخوي كسلاوي و صباحك ورد
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*السلام عليكم ....هل توجد روابط مشاهدة امم افريقيا؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا كسلاوى على برنامج بطواة الامم الافريقية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل الكونجو وغينيا الاستوائية في افتتاح كأس أمم أفريقيا 

أحرز المهاجم تييفي بيفوما هدفا للكونجو قبل النهاية لتتعادل 1-1 مع غينيا الاستوائية البلد المضيف وتحرمها من بداية احتفالية لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم اليوم السبت.
وتقدم الفريق صاحب الأرض بعد 16 دقيقة فقط من البداية عن طريق القائد إيميليو نسوي الذي يلعب في انجلترا لكن دفاعها تراجع قبل ثلاث دقائق من النهاية ليسمح لبيفوما بالتسجيل ويفسد احتفال جماهير صاخبة ملأت مدرجات استاد باتا.
وحالف الحظ غينيا الاستوائية البلد الصغير الذي حصل على مكان في النهائيات بعدما تقدم لتنظيمها بدلا من المغرب في افتتاح التسجيل بعدما أظهرت الإعادة التلفزيونية أن نسوي كان متسللا بمسافة ضئيلة.

اهداف مباراة غينيا الاستوائية والكونغو






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوباميانج يقود الجابون لعبور بوركينا فاسو بالأمم الأفريقية

تجاوز بيير إيمريك أوباميانج خيبة أمله في كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم ليهز الشباك ويقود الجابون للفوز 2-صفر على بوركينا فاسو في بداية مشوارهما في النهائيات الحالية المقامة بغينيا الاستوائية اليوم السبت.
وأهدر المهاجم المولود في فرنسا ركلة جزاء حاسمة ضد مالي في دور الثمانية للبطولة القارية قبل ثلاث سنوات حين تقاسمت الجابون استضافة البطولة مع غينيا الاستوائية لكنه اليوم تألق ليفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 19.
وتحلى أوباميانج في هدفه بقدر كبير من الذكاء حيث تابع محاولته المرتدة من الحارس وخدع مدافعا ثم سددها في الشباك بطريقة سهلة.
وأضاف ماليك إيفونا الهدف الثاني بضربة رأس في الدقيقة 72 لتتصدر الجابون المجموعة الأولى في اليوم الافتتاحي بعدما تعادلت غينيا الاستوائية على أرضها مع الكونجو 1-1.

اهداف مباراة الجابون وبوركينا فاسو






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* > ◄ مباريات اليوم الاحد  كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 1:

• زامبيا (-- : --) جمهورية الكونجو الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• كاب فيردي (-- : --) تونس الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD



*

----------


## سوباوى

*مجهود مقدر كسلااااااااااااااااوى تسلم كتير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكونجو الديمقراطية تفرض التعادل على زامبيا في كأس أفريقيا

فرض منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية التعادل 1/1 على نظيره الزامبي اليوم الأحد في الجولة الأولى بالمجموعة الثانية لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية.
وحصل كلا المنتخبين بتلك النتيجة على أول نقطة لهما في المجموعة التي تضم أيضا منتخبي تونس والرأس الأخضر اللذان سيلتقيان في وقت لاحق اليوم.
واتسمت المباراة بالندية والإثارة على مدار شوطيها، حيث تبادل كلا المنتخبين السيطرة على منتصف الملعب، وإن كان المنتخب الكونجولي هو الأكثر نشاطا وخطورة على المرمى.
وتقدم منتخب زامبيا مبكرا عبر لاعبه جيفن سينجولوما نجم فريق مازيمبي الكونجولي في الدقيقة الثانية، مسجلا أسرع أهداف البطولة حتى الآن، قبل أن يدرك يانيك بولاسي، المحترف في صفوف فريق كريستال بالاس الانجليزي، التعادل لمصلحة الكونجو الديمقراطية في الدقيقة 66.
وفشل المنتخب الزامبي بذلك في تحقيق انتصاره الأول على نظيره الكونجولي في تاريخ لقاءات المنتخبين بالمسابقة.
ولم يلتق المنتخبان في البطولة سوى في نسختها عام 1974 التي أقيمت بمصر حيث تعادلا 2/2 في المباراة النهائية، قبل أن تفوز الكونجو الديمقراطية (التي كانت تسمى زائير آنذاك) 2/ صفر في مباراة الإعادة لتتوج بلقبها الأفريقي الوحيد حتى الآن.

اهداف مباراة الكونغو وزامبيا 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب تونس يكتفي بالتعادل مع الرأس الأخضر بأمم أفريقيا 

اكتفى المنتخب التونسي اليوم بالتعادل في مباراته الأولى 1-1 أمام منتخب الرأس الأخضر في نهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم 2015 المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية، حيث افتتح المنتخب التونسي التسجيل في الدقيقة 70 بواسطة محمد علي منصر فيما عدل راموس هالدون في الدقيقة 77 لمنتخب الراس الأخضر من ركلة جزاء.
ولم يقدم نسور قرطاج المستوى المأمول منهم، وظهر أكثر من لاعب بعيد عن مستواه الحقيقي، ولم ياتي سيناريو اللقاء بالشكل الذي كان ينتظره منهم عشاق اللعبة في تونس خصوصا في الشوط الاول الذين كان فيه النسور خارج التوقعات.
بهذا التعادل تتساوى منتخبات المجموعة الثانية بنفس الرصيد من النقاط ( نقطة واحدة) وكذلك عدد الاهداف، حيث تعادل ايضا منتخبا زمبيا والكونغو الديمقراطية، اللذين يلعبا في نفس المجموعة، بنفس النتيجة 1-1  .


اهداف مباراة تونس والراس الاخضر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ مباريات اليوم الاثنين  كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 1:

• غانا ( -- : -- ) السنغال الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• جنوب أفريقيا (-- : -- )    الجزائر الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر تطيح بأولاد "جنوب افريقيا" وتحقق فوزا غاب 25 عاما

قلب المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم الطاولة على نظيره الجنوب إفريقي وحول تأخره بهدف إلى فوز ثمين 3-1 في افتتاح مبارياته بالمجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم التي تحتضنها غينيا الاستوائية في مواجهة قدم فيها المحاربون واحدة من أسوأ مبارياتهم تنظيميا وتكتيكيا.
وتعد هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يفوز فيها الخضر مباراة الافتتاح منذ بطولة 1990 التي توجوا بلقبها القاري.
كان منتخب الأولاد السباقين للتهديف عير  توسو فالا في الدقيقة 50، قبل أن يعود محاربو الصحراء ويحرزوا ثلاثة أهداف تداول عليها ثولاني هلاتشوايو بالخطأ في مرماه (في الدقيقة 67 ) وغلام (في الدقيقة 72 ) ثم سليماني (في الدقيقة 83).

اهداف مباراة الجزائر وجنوب افريقيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب السنغالي يحول تأخره إلى فوز مستحق على غانا 

إقتنص المنتخب السنغالي فوزًا صعبًا ومثيرًا على نظيره الغاني بهدفين مقابل هدف، في إطار الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة من منافسات بطولة أمم أفريقيا المقامة الحالية في غينيا الاستوائية على ملعب مونجومو.
 أحرز هدف المنتخب الغاني أندريه أيو في الدقيقة 14، قبل أن يحرز  مامي ضيوف هدف التعديل للسنغال في الدقيقة 58، ويضيف موسى سو الهدف الثاني والفوز للسنغال في الوقت بدلاً من الضائع، ليحصد لمنتخبه ثلاث نقاط ثمينة.
استطاع أندريه أيو نجم مارسيليا أن يحرز الهدف الأول للنجوم السوداء عن طريق ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 14، بعد تدخل عنيف من حارس السنغال، لتصبح النتيجة 1-0 لغانا.
ونجح بالفعل مهاجم ستوك سيتي مامي ضيوف في إحراز التعادل حيث لعب الكرة برأسية رائعة ترتد من القائم وينقض عليها برأسية أخرى ليعلن عن تعديل النتيجة 1-1.
واستطاع المهاجم البديل موسى سو أن يحرز هدف الفوز للسنغال في الوقت بدلاً من الضائع، حيث وضع الكرة بسهولة في الشباك مستغلاً تمريرة بيرام ضيوف، ليعلن عن خسارة المنتخب الغاني وتأخره بهدفين مقابل هدف.

اهداف مباراة السنغال وغانا :




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ مباريات اليوم الثلاثاء كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 1:

• ساحل العاج (-- : --) غينيا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• الكاميرون (-- : --) مالي الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوت ديفوار تنتزع التعادل من غينيا بعشرة لاعبين 

انتزع منتخب كوت ديفوار لكرة القدم تعادلا صعبا من نظيره الغيني بنتيجة 1/1 في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما اليوم الثلاثاء في افتتاحية مباريات الفريقين بالمجموعة الرابعة ببطولة أمم أفريقيا المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية.
تقدم للمنتخب الغيني محمد يتارا في الدقيقة 36 وتعادل للمنتخب الإيفواري سيدو دومبيا في الدقيقة 72.بهذا التعادل, حصل كل منتخب على نقطة.
وعانى المنتخب الإيفواري صعوبة كبيرة في الخروج من المباراة بهذه النتيجة خاصة بعد حالة الطرد التي تلقاها كواسي جيرفينهو مهاجم الفريق في الدقيقة 58 وكان وقتها الفريق متأخرا بهدف.
اعتدى جيرفينهو على نابي كيتا لاعب المنتخب الغيني بدون وجود كرة وهو ما دفع مهدي شارف حكم اللقاء لإشهار الكارت الأحمر مباشرة للاعب الإيفواري ليسجل أول حالة طرد في البطولة.


اهداف مباراة كوت ديفوار وغينيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل مثير بين الكاميرون ومالي في كأس أفريقيا

تعادل المنتخب الكاميروني لكرة القدم مع نظيره الغاني في افتتاحية مباريات الفريقين في المجموعة الرابعة لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية خلال المباراة التي التي أقيمت اليوم الثلاثاء.
تقدم للمنتخب المالي سامبو ياتباري في الدقيقة 71 عندما نفذ سيد كيتا ضربة حرة غير مباشرة من الناحية اليسرى داخل منطقة جزاء المنتخب الكاميروني لتجد ياتباري الذي هيأ الكرة بصدره ثم سددها قوية بين قدمي الحارس الكاميروني.
وتعادل المنتخب الكاميروني في الدقيقة أمبرويسي أيونجو في الدقيقة 82 عندما استلم كرة طولية داخل منطقة جزاء المنتخب المالي ووسط حراسه من مدافعيه تمكن من وضع الكرة داخل الشباك.
بهذا التعادل حصل كل منتخب على نقطة.
وكان منتخبا كوت ديفوار وغينيا اللذان يلعبان في نفس المجموعة تعادلا بنفس النتيجة (1/1) في المباراة التي أقيمت في وقت سابق.

اهداف مباراة الكاميرون ومالي 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبـــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم الاربعاء كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 2:

• بوركينا فاسو (-- : --) غينيا الإستوائية الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• الكونجو (-- : --) الجابون الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل بوركينا فاسو وغينيا الاستوائية في كأس أفريقيا

أخفق منتخب بوركينا فاسو في إنعاش آماله في التأهل إلى الدور الثاني ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بعدما اكتفى بالتعادل السلبي مع منتخب غينيا الاستوائية (مستضيف البطولة) في الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة الأولى للمسابقة اليوم الأربعاء.
وكان منتخب بوركينا فاسو، الذي تأهل للمباراة النهائية في نسخة البطولة الماضية التي أقيمت بجنوب أفريقيا عام 2013، يأمل في تحقيق انتصاره الأول في النسخة الحالية للمسابقة، لتعويض خسارته صفر/ 2 أمام نظيره الجابوني في الجولة الأولى، ليتأزم موقف الفريق بتلك النتيجة في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية.
ويعد هذا هو التعادل السادس الذي تشهده النسخة الحالية للبطولة، كما أنه التعادل السلبي الأول.
وارتفع رصيد غينيا الاستوائية بتلك النتيجة إلى نقطتين ليحتل المركز الثاني (مؤقتا) في ترتيب المجموعة، متأخرا بفارق نقطة واحدة عن (المتصدر) منتخب الجابون الذي يلتقي مع نظيره الكونغولي في وقت لاحق اليوم.
في المقابل، حصل منتخب بوركينا فاسو على أول نقطة له في المسابقة، ولكنه ظل في المركز الأخير.
ويلتقي منتخب غينيا الاستوائية مع الجابون في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة للمجموعة يوم الأحد المقبل، فيما تلتقي بوركينا فاسو مع الكونغو في نفس اليوم.

صور من المباراة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غينيا الاستوائية تتحدث عن "مؤامرة" لمنع تقدمها بكأس أفريقيا

احتجت غينيا الاستوائية صاحبة الضيافة بعد إلغاء هدف لها في المباراة الافتتاحية لكأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم أمام الكونجو مطلع الأسبوع الحالي قائلة إن ذلك يأتي في إطار خطة تهدف لمنعها من الوصول لدور الثمانية.
وبعد التقدم 1-صفر شعر أصحاب الأرض بغضب شديد عند إلغاء هدف لهم أحرزه لاعبهم ايميليو نسوي قبل أن تتعادل الكونجو بعد ذلك.
وأكد الموقع الرسمي لحكومة غينيا الاستوائية أن الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بعث برسالة احتجاج بهذا الخصوص إلى الاتحاد الافريقي للعبة الشعبية.
وقال بيان للدولة المضيفة "الاتحاد يرى أن الهدف لم يكن تسللا وان إلغاءه يشكل جزءا من عمل مخطط له يهدف لعرقلة مسيرة المنتخب إلى دور الثمانية."
وأضاف البيان قوله "راجعت طواقم الاتحاد الصور مرارا واستمعت لأراء محللين رياضيين.. وخلصوا إلى نتيجة مفادها انه ظلم وربما يكون نتيجة نية مسبقة من جانب الحكام."
وقال البيان أيضا "ولهذا السبب طلب الاتحاد (المحلي) من الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم التصدي لهذا التصرف وهو حسب وجهة نظر الاتحاد المحلي ليس الأول من نوعه الذي يتعرض له المنتخب."
وأسندت مهمة تنظيم البطولة إلى غينيا الاستوائية في نوفمبر  الماضي بعد تجريد المغرب من حق الاستضافة اثر طلبه تأجيل النهائيات خوفا من انتشار فيروس الايبولا القاتل.
وكانت غينيا الاستوائية استضافت البطولة مناصفة مع الجابون قبل ثلاثة أعوام وصعدت على عكس التوقعات لدور الثمانية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكونغو يحقق أول فوز بأمم أفريقيا منذ 41 عاماً.. والجابون الضحية

وضع منتخب الكونغو قدما في دور الثمانية لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حالياً في غينيا الاستوائية بعدما انتزع فوزاً تاريخياً 1/ صفر من نظيره الجابوني في الجولة الثانية لمباريات المجموعة الأولى بالبطولة اليوم الأربعاء.
ورغم أن المنتخب الجابوني كان الطرف الأفضل في المباراة بعدما استحوذ على الكرة أغلب فترات اللقاء وأهدر لاعبوه العديد من الفرص المؤكدة إلا أن الكونغو حسمت النتيجة لصالحها في النهاية لتحقق انتصارها الأول في المسابقة منذ 41 عاما.
ويدين المنتخب الكونغولي بالفضل في تحقيق هذا الفوز إلى قائده برنس أونيانجي الذي أحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 48، في الوقت الذي فشل فيه منتخب الجابون في إدراك التعادل طوال الوقت المتبقي من المباراة ووقف القائم الأيسر حائلا دون تعديله للنتيجة.
وارتفع رصيد الكونغو، التي توجت باللقب في نسخة البطولة التي أقيمت بالكاميرون عام 1972، إلى أربع نقاط لتنفرد بصدارة المجموعة، بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام منتخب الجابون صاحب المركز الثاني.
في المقابل، احتل منتخب غينيا الاستوائية "مستضيف البطولة" المركز الثالث برصيد نقطتين، عقب تعادله 1/1 مع منتخب بوركينا فاسو، متذيل الترتيب بنقطة واحدة، في وقت سابق اليوم.
وبات المنتخب الكونغولي بحاجة للتعادل فقط في لقائه مع منتخب بوركينا فاسو في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة للمجموعة يوم الأحد القادم للتأهل رسمياً إلى دور الثمانية للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1992، دون النظر لنتيجة المباراة الأخرى التي تجرى في نفس التوقيت بين منتخبي غينيا الاستوائية والجابون.


اهداف مباراة الكونغو والجابون





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبـــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم الخميس كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 2:

• تونس (-- : --) زامبيا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• جمهورية الكونجو (-- : --) كاب فيردي الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نسور تونس يطيرون بفوز غال على زامبيا في أمم إفريقيا 

 اقترب المنتخب التونسي من التأهل إلى الدور الثاني لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية بعدما قلب تأخره صفر/ 1 أمام نظيره الزامبي إلى فوز ثمين 2/ 1 في الجولة الثانية لمباريات المجموعة الثانية اليوم الخميس.
وكان المنتخب الزامبي هو الطرف الأفضل معظم فترات المباراة وتبارى لاعبوه في إهدار الفرص السهلة في ظل تألق لافت من أيمن المثلوثي حارس مرمى المنتخب التونسي الذي زاد ببسالة عن مرماه في أكثر من مناسبة، في الوقت الذي قلب فيه المنتخب التونسي الطاولة في الثلث ساعة الأخير.
واستمرت معاناة المنتخب التونسي من الأخطاء التحكيمية في البطولة بعدما تغاضى حكم المبارة الغيني ماريو بانجورا عن احتساب ركلتي جزاء واضحتين لنسور قرطاج.
وتقدم إيمانويل مايوكا المحترف في صفوف ساوثهامبتون لمصلحة منتخب زامبيا في الدقيقة 59، فيما سجل أحمد العكايشي هدف التعادل للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 70.
وفي الوقت الذي تهيأ فيه الجميع لانتهاء المباراة بالتعادل، سجل النجم ياسين الشيخاوي هدف الفوز الثمين للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 88 لينعش آمال المنتخب التونسي في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية.
وارتفع رصيد تونس بتلك النتيجة إلى أربعة نقاط لتتربع على صدارة المجموعة قبل لقاء الرأس الأخضر مع الكونغو الديمقراطية في وقت لاحق اليوم، فيما ظل رصيد المنتخب الزامبي عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الأخير.
وأحكم المنتخب التونسي بهذا الفوز عقدته على منتخب زامبيا في البطولة بعدما حقق فوزه الثالث على منتخب الرصاصات النحاسية في تاريخ لقاءات المنتخبين في أمم أفريقيا، مقابل تعادلين، فيما لم يتمكن المنتخب الزامبي من تحقيق أي فوز على نظيره التونسي في بطولات الامم الافريقية.
وألحق المنتخب التونسي بذلك أول هزيمة للمنتخب الزامبي في البطولة بعدما ظل محافظا على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في 12 مباراة متتالية في النسخ الثلاث الاخيرة للبطولة.
ويكفي المنتخب التونسي التعادل مع منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية يوم الاثنين المقبل في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة بالمجموعة للتأهل دون النظر إلى نتيجة المباراة الأخرى التي ستقام في نفس التوقيت بين منتخبي زامبيا والرأس الأخضر.

اهداف مباراة تونس وزامبيا 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يحكم مواجهة الكونغو الديمقراطية والرأس الأخضر بأمم أفريقيا

في مباراة متواضعة المستوى، خيم التعادل السلبي على لقاء منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية مع منتخب الرأس الأخضر في الجولة الثانية لمباريات المجموعة الثانية بنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية اليوم الخميس.
ورفع المنتخبان بتلك النتيجة رصيدهما إلى نقطتين ليتقاسما المركز الثاني في ترتيب المجموعة، بفارق نقطتين خلف (المتصدر) المنتخب التونسي الذي حقق فوزا ثمينا 2/ 1 في اللحظات الأخيرة على منتخب زامبيا في وقت سابق اليوم، بينما يقبع المنتخب الزامبي، الذي توج باللقب عام 2012، في ذيل الترتيب برصيد نقطة واحدة.
وجاءت المباراة ضعيفة المستوى، حيث خلت من اللمحات الفنية الجميلة، واتسم أداء كلا المنتخبين بالبطء الشديد والتمريرات المقطوعة ليفشلا في هز الشباك على مدار شوطي المباراة ويكتفيان بالحصول على نقطة التعادل.
ويعد هذا هو التعادل السابع الذي تشهده النسخة الحالية للبطولة، كما أنها المباراة الثانية التي تنتهي بالتعادل السلبي.
وتلتقي الكونغو الديمقراطية مع المنتخب التونسي في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة للمجموعة يوم الاثنين المقبل، بينما يواجه منتخب الرأس الأخضر نظيره الزامبي في نفس التوقيت.

صور من مباراة الكزنغو الديمقراطية والراس الاخضر



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبـــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم الجمعة كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 2:

• الجزائر (-- : --) غانا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• السنغال (-- : --) جنوب افريقيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر تسقط في مطب الوقت القاتل أمام غانا 

سقط المنتخب الجزائري في مطب المنتخب الغاني في قمة مباريات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم بغينيا الاستوائية، واكتوى بنار التهاون وعدم الرغبة في الفوز ليتلقى هدفا قاتلا في آخر أنفاس المباراة أعاده إلى أرض الواقع بعد تسعين دقيقة لم يبد ما يشفع له رغبته بتحقيق الفوز والتأهل المبكر.
سجل هدف غانا المهاجم أسامواه جيان في الدقيقة 90.
بينما كانت المباراة تسير لتلفظ أنفاسها بإعلان تعادل المنتخبين، نجح الغانيون في قلب الموازين وهز شباك مبولحي عبر جيان الذي استغل كرة طولية من وسط الميدان وانطلق منفلتا من رقابة المدافع مجاني ليسدد كرة قوية خادعت الحارس مبولحي في الدقيقة 90.
الهدف جاء في توقيت قاتل عجز في ضوئه عناصر المنتخب الجزائري في كيفية الرد عليه في ظل تراجع لياقتهم البدنية والإرهاق الذي بدا على الكثير منهم رغم أنهم لم يقدموا خلال المرحلة ما يشفع  رغبتهم في تحقيق الفوز.


اهداف مباراة غانا والجزائر 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السنغال تتصدر مجموعتها بتعادل صعب مع جنوب افريقيا 

تعادل المنتخب السنغالي لكرة القدم مع نظيره الجنوب أفريقي اليوم الثلاثاء بهدف لكل منهما في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية.
ورفع المنتخب السنغالي رصيده من النقاط إلى أربعة في صدارة ترتيب المجموعة كما رفع المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي رصيده إلى نقطة وتذيل المجموعة.
وتقدم للمنتخب الجنوب أفريقي اللاعب اوبا مانيزيا في الدقيقة 46 وتعادل المنتخب السنغالي بالهدف الذي أحرزه كارا مبودجي في الدقيقة 60.
وانتزع المنتخب الغاني فوزا صعبا بهدف وحيد من نظيره الجزائري في وقت سابق من اليوم.
ويواجه المنتخب السنغالي في مباراته القادمة منتخب الجزائر ويتعين على كل فريق من الفريقين الفوز بهذه المباراة ليضمن الفائز منهما تأهله لدور الثمانية من البطولة دون النظر لنتيجة المباراة الثانية.
ويواجه منتخب جنوب أفريقيا نظيره الغانى الثلاثاء المقبل أيضا ولديه الفرصة للتأهل في حال الفوز على غانا وخسارة المنتخب السنغالي بأكثر من هدف كما يمتلك المنتخب الغاني فرصة جيدة للتأهل للدور الثاني .

اهداف مباراة السنغال وجنوب افريقيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبـــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم السبت كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 2:

• مالي (-- : --) ساحل العاج الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• الكالميرون (-- : --) غينيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاني ​جيان: هزمنا المنتخب رقم 1 بإفريقيا



أكد أسامواه جيان مهاجم وقائد منتخب غانا أن الفوز علي الجزائر في الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الامم الافريقية تحقق بصعوبة بالغة.
وقال جيان عقب المباراة:" كنا نعلم صعوبة المواجهة، لأننا نواجه المنتخب رقم واحد في أفريقيا، ولأننا احترمنا المنافس، نجحنا في تحقيق الفوز رغم أنه لم تتح لنا سوي فرصتين فقط طوال ٩٠ دقيقة".
واضاف مهاجم العين الاماراتي عبر قناة بي ان سبورتس:" سعيد للغاية بهذا الفوز، وأدين لزملائي بفضل كبير في استعادة مستواي بعد التعافي من الوعكة الصحية الكبيرة التي عانيت منها".
وسجل جيان الهدف الوحيد للنجوم السوداء في الدقيقة ٩٢ ، ليقتنص منتخب غانا اول ثلاث نقاط في المونديال الافريقي، ليتساوي مع الجزائر والسنغال التي ستواجه جنوب افريقيا في الجولة الثانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوت ديفوار تنتزع تعادلا صعبا من مالي بكأس أفريقيا

انتزع المنتخب الإيفواري لكرة القدم تعادلا صعبا من نظيره المالي في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما اليوم السبت ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الرابعة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية.
تقدم للمنتخب المالي باكاري ساكو في الدقيقة السابعة وتعادل للمنتخب الإيفواري ماكس آلان جاردل في الدقيقة 87 ورفع المنتخبان رصيدهما إلى نقطتين.
وفشل المنتخب المالي في الحفاظ على تقدمه وكتابة تاريخ جديد بالفوز للمرة الثانية في تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين .
وكان آخر فوز حققه المنتخب المالي على نظيره الإيفواري عام 1995.
وتقابل المنتخبان في 22 مباراة سابقة فاز خلالها المنتخب الإيفواري في خمس عشرة مباراة وتعادلا 6 مرات وفاز المنتخب المالي في مرة وحيدة.
ويواجه منتخب الكاميرون نظيره الغيني في وقت لاحق من اليوم في نفس المجموعة.

اهداف مباراة كوت ديفوار ومالي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غينيا تفرض التعادل على الكاميرون

تعادل المنتخب الكاميروني لكرة القدم مع نظيره الغيني بهدف لكل منهما في المباراة التي جمعتهما أمس ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الرابعة ببطولة أمم أفريقيا المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية.
تقدم للمنتخب الكاميروني بنيامين موكاندجو في الدقيقة 13 وتعادل للمنتخب الغيني إبراهيما تراوري في الدقيقة 42.
ورفع المنتخبان رصيدهما من النقاط إلى نقطتين متساوين بالمنتخبين الإيفواري والمالي اللذين تعادلا في وقت لاحق من اليوم بنفس النتيجة.
وأصبح أمام كل منتخب من المنتخبات الأربعة في هذه المجموعة فرصة التأهل لدور الثمانية في حال الفوز في مباراتهما بالجولة الاخيرة دون النظر لبقية النتائج.
ويواجه المنتخب الكاميروني نظيره الإيفواري يوم الأربعاء المقبل في حين يلاقي المنتخب الغيني نظيره المالي في نفس التوقيت.

اهداف مباراة غينيا والكاميرون




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبـــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم الاحد كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 3:

• بوركينا فاسو  (-- : --)      الكونجو الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4 HD

• غينيا الاستوائية (-- : --) الجابون الساعة : 212:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعات بعد انتهاء مباريات المرحلة الثانية وقبل مباريات المرحلة الثالثة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكونغو وغينيا الإستوائية في دور الثمانية بأمم أفريقيا

تأهل  المنتخب الكونغولي لكرة القدم لدور الثمانية ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا  المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية بعد فوزه المستحق على نظيره البوركيني 2/1  اليوم الأحد في ختام مباريات المجموعة الأولى.

وتقدم للمنتخب  الكونغولي تييفي بيفوما في الدقيقة 51 وتعادل للمنتخب البوركيني أريستيد  بانسيه في الدقيقة 86 قبل أن يتقدم المنتخب الكونغولي من جديد في الدقيقة  88 عن طريق فابريس أونداما.
ورفع المنتخب الكونغولي رصيده إلى سبعة نقاط في صدارة المجموعة الأولى.
بينما ودع المنتخب البوركيني البطولة وفي رصيده نقطة وحيدة.
وتأهل  منتخب غينيا الاستوائية لنفس الدور بعد احتلاله للمركز الثاني خلف المنتخب  الكونغولي عقب فوزه على المنتخب الجابوني بهدفين دون مقابل.
وينتظر  المنتخب الكونغولي في دور الثمانية صاحب المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية  والتي تضم منتخبات تونس والكونغو الديمقراطية والرأس الأخضر وزامبيا.

اهداف مباراة الكونغو وبوركينا فاسو 2-1





اهداف مباراة غينيا الاستوائية و الجابون 2-0 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نسور قرطاج يتأهلون لملاقاة أصحاب الأرض في أمم افريقيا

أهدر المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم فوزا كان في متناوله واكتفى بالتعادل 1/1 مع منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية اليوم الاثنين والذي كان كافيا لعبور الفريقين سويا إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثلاثين المقامة حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية.
وفشل المنتخب التونسي في ترجمة العديد من الفرص التي سنحت له خلال المباراة اليوم بمدينة باتا في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول للبطولة وكادت شباكه تهتز بأهداف أخرى في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة ولكنه خرج بنقطة التعادل.
ورفع المنتخب التونسي (نسور قرطاج) رصيده إلى خمس نقاط في صدارة المجموعة مقابل ثلاث نقاط لمنتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية في المركز الثاني بفارق الأهداف المسجلة فقط أمام منتخب كيب فيردي (الرأس الأخضر) الذي ودع البطولة برفقة نظيره الزامبي اثر تعادلهما السلبي اليوم في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة.
ويلتقي المنتخب التونسي في دور الثمانية مع منتخب غينيا الاستوائية صاحب الأرض والذي احتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة الأولى فيما يلتقي منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية نظيره الكونغولي الذي تصدر المجموعة الأولى.
وأنهى المنتخب التونسي الشوط الأول لصالحه بهدف سجله أحمد العكايشي في الدقيقة 31 وتعادل منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية في الشوط الثاني بهدف أحرزه جيرمي بوكيلا في الدقيقة 66 .
في الدقيقة 31 أحرز العكايشي هدف التقدم اثر هجمة منظمة تلاعب فيها الشيخاوي بدفاع المنافس ولكنه اضطر في النهاية لتمريرها بدلا من تسديدها لتجد الكرة رأس العكايشي خلف مدافعي الكونغو حيث حولها برأسه إلى داخل المرمى.
 سجل منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية هدف التعادل الثمين 1/1 في الدقيقة 66 . وجاء الهدف اثر تمريرة طولية عالية من منتصف الملعب فشل الدفاع التونسي في التعامل معها ليمررها مبوكاني برأسه إلى زميله جيرمي لوتيتيكا بوكيلي الذي سددها بقوة على يمين الحارس ليكون هدف التعادل الثمين.

اهداف مباراة تونس والطونغو الديمقراطية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرأس الأخضر وزامبيا يخرجان من كأس أفريقيا

ودع منتخبا زامبيا وكاب فيردي (الرأس الأخضر) بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية بعد تعادلهما بدون أهداف خلال المباراة التي جمعتهما اليوم الاثنين في الجولة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية .
ورفع الرأس الأخضر رصيده إلى ثلاث نقاط واحتل المركز الثالث بفارق الأهداف المسجلة عن منتخب جمهورية الكونغو صاحب المركز الثاني ورفع منتخب زامبيا رصيده إلى نقطتين وتذيل المجموعة .
وتأهل منتخبا تونس وجمهورية الكونغو إلى دور الثمانية عن تلك المجموعة بعد احتلالهما المركزين الأول والثاني على التوالي .
وكان منتخبا تونس والكونغو قد تعادلا بدورهما 1-1 في المباراة الأخرى من المجموعة ليتأهلا معاً إلى دور الثمانية .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتحبات المتاهلة لدور الثمانية حتى الان : ــ

عن المجموعة الاولى :
الكونغو وغينيا الاستوائية

عن المجموعة الثانية :
تونس وجمهورية الكونغو

وتقام مباريات النصف الاول من دور الثمانية على النحو التالي : ــ

السبت 31 يتاير 

تونس ×   غينيا الإستوائية	الساعة الثامنة مساء

الكونغو × جمهورية الكونغو الديموقراطية الساعة الحادية عشر مساء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبـــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - الجولة 3  للمجموعة الثالثة :

• غانا (-- : --) جنوب أفريقيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• الجزائر (-- : --) السنغال الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4 HD

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر تهزم السنغال وتتأهل لدور الثمانية في كأس أفريقيا

عبر  المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم، الثلاثاء، نظيره السنغالي بثنائية نظيفة  في  ثالث مباريات المجموعة الثالثة ليعبر إلى الدور الثاني لكأس إفريقيا  للأمم.
سجل للمنتخب الجزائري رياض محرز في الدقيقة 11 ونبيل بن طالب في الدقيقة 82.
ورفعت  الجزائر رصيدها إلى ست نقاط من فوزين وهزيمة واحدة لتتأهل في وصافة   المجموعة بسبب المواجهات المباشرة مع غانا التي تصدرت بعد الفوز على جنوب   إفريقيا 2-1.
قدم المنتخب الجزائري وجها مغايرا لما قدمه في المباراتين  الأوليين، وبدا  متحكما في خطوطه الثلاثة ساعيا لتحقيق الانتصار والنقاط  الثلاثة، لكنه ظل  وفيا للعب الحذر والهجمات المرتدة عند التقدم في النتيجة  ما كان سيعرضه  للخطر لو كان المنافس غير المنتخب السنغالي الذي لم يصنع  كثيرا من الفرص  لتهديد الحارس مبولحي.
المنتخب الجزائري  كشف عن نواياه  الهجومية مبكرا، فلم تمر دقيقة على  البداية حتى كان سفيان فيجولي ينفرد  بالحارس السنغالي من كرة بينية من  هلال سوداني مستغلا خطأ في المراقبة من  مدافع السنغال، غير أن قلة تركيز  لاعب فالنسيا الإسباني وسذاجته فوت على  منتخب بلاده فرصة التبكير في الهدف  حين حاول المراوغة لكن الحارس تصدى لها  وأوقع اللاعب أرضا.
لكن زميله رياض محرز، أحد أفضل لاعبي الخضر في  المرحلة، كان أكثر فاعلية  منه ولم يفوت كرة طويلة في العمق من القائد  بوقرة، فتخلص من الرقابة على  الجهة اليسري وتوغل داخل المنطقة وبكرة زاحفة  يمضي أول أهداف الخضر في  الدقيقة 11.
حاول الفريق السنغالي بعدها الدخول  في الموضوع للعودة في النتيجة، لكن  محاولاته كلها كانت تقطع بوسط الميدان  حينا أو قرب منطقة الخضر، ولم يفلح  في تهديد مرمى الحارس مبولحي طيلة  المرحلة، بينما واصل خطه الخلفي تقديم  هدايا لمحاربي الصحراء، لكن هؤلاء  فشلوا في تحويلها لأهداف.
المرحلة الثانية جاءت مغايرة للأولى مع سيطرة  خفيفة لأسود التيرانغا على  أغلب فتراتها في ظل عودة محاربي الصحراء للخلف  لتأمين النتيجة والقيام  بحملات مرتدة اثمرت إحداها لاحقا الهدف الثاني.
وفي  الدقيقة 61 لاحت للأسود فرصة عبر مبوجي الذي مرر كرة عرضية غير أن  صاديو  ماني فشل في تحويلها إلى شباك مبولحي لتمر جانبية. وهي الفرصة  الوحيدة  الخطرة طيلة هذه المرحلة.
رد عليها محاربو الصحراء بهجوم مرتد في  الدقيقة 75 انتهت الكرة فيه لرياض  محرز الذي لم يتأخر في التوزيع عرضية على  الجهة اليسري تلقاها سفير تايدر  بمنطقة العمليات، وعلى مرتين سدد كرة قوية  لكن تدخل الحارس في المرة  الأولى والمدافع في الثانية فوت عليه فرصة  مضاعفة الهدف.
لكن هذه المهمة تولاها زميله بوسط الدفاع نبيل بن طالب  حين تلقى كرة بينية  من سفيان فيجولي قرب منطقة دفاع السنغال، فتوغل داخل  المنطقة وبتسديدة  قوية يرفع غلة فريقه من الأهداف موقعا هدفه الأول في  البطولة والثاني  لفريقه بالمباراة بالدقيقة  82.
انهارت أسود السنغال  لاحقا بينما كان المدرب الفرنسي ألان جيراس قد استهلك  أوراقه البديلة التي  لم تفلح لا في تقليص النتيجة ولا التخفيف من  الأضرار، ليخرج  المنتخب  السنغالي من البطولة بينما عبر  محاربو الصحراء  إلى الدور الثاني متسيدين  المجموعة بست نقاط بفارق الأهداف عن غانا.

اهداف مباراة الجزائر والسنغال 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أيو يعاقب "أولاد" جنوب أفريقيا ويصعد بغانا لدور الثمانية بكأس الأمم

هز أندريه ايو الشباك قبل سبع دقائق على النهاية ليمنح غانا فوزاً درامياً 2-1 على جنوب افريقيا في مونجومو اليوم الثلاثاء ومكانا في دور الثمانية لكأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم.

وأنهت غانا مشوارها في دور المجموعات بانتصارين وضمنت صدارة المجموعة الثالثة وستلعب في مالابو في دور الثمانية يوم الأحد القادم.

وتقدم منتخب جنوب افريقيا اولا في الدقيقة 17 بعد تسديدة مذهلة من ماندلا ماسانجو.
بعدها تعادل جون بوي للمنتخب الغاني في الدقيقة 73.
وتوج ايو عرضاً مذهلاً في الشوط الثاني بهدف من ضربة رأس في الدقيقة 83

اهداف مباراة غانا وجنوب افريقيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتحبات المتاهلة لدور الثمانية حتى الان : ــ

عن المجموعة الاولى :
الكونغو وغينيا الاستوائية

عن المجموعة الثانية :
تونس وجمهورية الكونغو

عن المجموعة الثالثة :
غانا والجزائر

وتقام مباريات النصف الاول من دور الثمانية على النحو التالي : ــ

السبت 31 يتاير

تونس × غينيا الإستوائية الساعة الثامنة مساء

الكونغو × جمهورية الكونغو الديموقراطية الساعة الحادية عشر مساء

الاحد 1 فبراير 

غانا × ثاني المجموعة الرابعة  الساعة الثامنة مساء

اول المجموعة الرابعة × الجزائر الساعة الحادية عشر مساء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأفيال الإيفوارية تدهس الكاميرون وتطيح بها خارج أمم أفريقيا

انتزع منتخب كوت ديفوار بطاقة التأهل إلى دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية بعدما حقق فوزاً ثميناً وصعباً  بهدف نظيف على نظيره الكاميروني في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة لمباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالمسابقة اليوم الأربعاء، والتي شهدت أيضا تعادل غينيا مع مالي 1/1.
ورفع منتخب كوت ديفوار رصيده بهذا الفوز إلى خمس نقاط من فوز وحيد وتعادلين، ليتربع على صدارة المجموعة، فيما توقف رصيد الكاميرون عند نقطتين ليقبع في ذيل الترتيب ويودع البطولة مبكراً.
في المقابل تقاسم منتخبا غينيا ومالي المركز الثاني برصيد ثلاث نقاط ليحتكما الى القرعة التي سوف تحدد الفريق الثاني المتأهل لدور الثمانية غداً الخميس بعدما تساويا في فارق الاهداف المقبولة والمدفوعة.
وتنتظر منتخب كوت ديفوار مواجهة من العيار الثقيل في دور الثمانية، حيث يلتقي مع المنتخب الجزائري، صاحب المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثالثة، يوم الأحد المقبل في نهائي مبكر للبطولة.
أحرز ماكس آلان جارديل لاعب فريق سانت اتيان الفرنسي هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 35 من تسديدة صاروخية، مسجلا أحد أجمل أهداف البطولة حتى الآن.
ورد منتخب كوت ديفوار، الفائز باللقب عام 1992، بتلك النتيجة اعتباره من نظيره الكاميروني الذي تغلب على منتخب الأفيال 4/ 1 خلال لقائهما بالتصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة، علماً بأن هذا الفوز هو الثالث الذي يحققه المنتخب الإيفواري على الكاميرون في تاريخ لقاءاتها بالنهائيات.
وحافظ منتخب كوت ديفوار بذلك على تواجده في دور الثمانية للمسابقة للنسخة السادسة على التوالي، في ظل سعي الفريق للتتويج باللقب للمرة الثانية في تاريخه.

اهداف مباراة ساحل العاج والكاميرون 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل مالي وغينيا يدفع بحسم التأهل إلى القرعة

أحكمت التعادلات قبضتها مجددا على المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثلاثين المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية حيث تعادل المنتخبان الغيني والمالي 1/1 اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات هذه المجموعة.
وتجرى القرعة بين منتخبي غينيا ومالي غدا لحسم المتأهل منهما طبقا للائحة البطولة التي ترفض الحسم عن طريق سجل البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء.
ودفع هذا التعادل بحسم البطاقة الثانية في المجموعة إلى القرعة نظرا للتساوي بين منتخبي غينيا ومالي في كل شيء فيما حجز المنتخب الإيفواري البطاقة الأولى من هذه المجموعة بالتغلب على نظيره الكاميروني في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة.
ويلتقي الفائز في هذه القرعة مع المنتخب الغاني في دور الثمانية فيما يلتقي المنتخب الإيفواري مع نظيره الجزائري صاحب المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثالثة.
وهذه هي المباراة الثالثة لكل من الفريقين المالي والغيني التي تنتهي بهذه النتيجة (1/1) كما أنها المباراة الخامسة التي تنتهي بهذه النتيجة في ست مباريات شهدتها هذه المجموعة.
وأنهى المنتخب الغيني الشوط الأول لصالحه بهدف سجله كيفن كونستانت من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 15 وأهدر سيدو كيتا ركلة جزاء للمنتخب المالي في الدقيقة 17 .
وفي الشوط الثاني ، سجل موديبو مايجا هدف التعادل لمالي بضربة رأس في الدقيقة 47 .
وفشل كل من الفريقين في حسم اللقاء لصالحه فيما تبقى من الشوط الأول ليقتسم الفريقان المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط لل منهما مع تساويهما في كل شيء بما في هذا فارق الأهداف والأهداف المسجلة ليحتكما إلى القرعة.

اهداف غينيا ومالي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتحبات المتاهلة لدور الثمانية  : ــ

عن المجموعة الاولى :
الكونغو وغينيا الاستوائية

عن المجموعة الثانية :
تونس وجمهورية الكونغو

عن المجموعة الثالثة :
غانا والجزائر

عن المجموعة الرابعة :
كوت ديفوار والفائز بالقرعة مابين مالي وغينيا

وتقام مباريات النصف الاول من دور الثمانية على النحو التالي : ــ

السبت 31 يناير

تونس × غينيا الإستوائية الساعة السابعة مساء

الكونغو × جمهورية الكونغو الديموقراطية الساعة العاشرة والنصف مساء

الاحد 1 فبراير

غانا × ثاني المجموعة الرابعة ( مالي او غينيا ) الساعة السابعة مساء

كوت ديفوار  × الجزائر الساعة العاشرة والنصف مساء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المنتخبات بعد انتهاء دور المجموعات : ــ


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا كسلاوى على اخبار البولة الكبرى بالقارة السمراء .... نتمنى ان يكون النهائى بين تونس والجزائر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بنهاية مرحلة المجموعات يوم الأربعاء ازداد الغموض حول هوية البطل المحتمل بل إن دور الثمانية لم تكتمل فرقه بعد.
فاليوم  الخميس ستجرى قرعة لحسم التأهل من مركز الوصيف في المجموعة الرابعة وذلك  للمرة الثالثة التي يلجأ فيها المنظمون في تاريخ البطولة التي بدأت قبل 58  عاما. وتتساوى غينيا ومالي في كل شيء بعدما تعادلت كل منهما 1-1 في جميع  مبارياتها الثلاث.
وفي دور الثمانية تأهلت ستة فرق سبق لها احتلال المركز الثاني في البطولة بينما تقف تونس وحيدة كبطل سابق وسط الفرق في هذا الدور.
وللكونجو الديمقراطية لقبان في البطولة آخرهما في 1974 بينما كان آخر ألقاب غانا الأربعة في 1982.
وتوج منتخب كوت دي فوار مرة وحيدة في 1992 وكان لقب الجزائر الوحيد قبل ذلك بعامين. أما الكونجو فأحرزت اللقب في 1972.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القرعة ترسل غينيا لدور الثمانية في كأس الأمم الافريقية

تأهلت غينيا لدور الثمانية في كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم بدلا من مالي بعد سحب قرعة بين الفريقين في مالابو اليوم الخميس.
ولجأ المنظمون للقرعة من أجل تحديد صاحب المركز الثاني في المجموعة الرابعة بعدما تساوت غينيا مع مالي في كل شيء بينما نالت كوت ديفوار صدارة الترتيب.
وتعادل الفريقان 1-1 في المباريات الثلاث لكل منهما في المجموعة.
وستتقابل غينيا الآن في دور الثمانية مع غانا يوم الأحد القادم في مالابو عاصمة غينيا الاستوائية.
وهذه المرة الثالثة فقط في تاريخ كأس الأمم الافريقية التي تحسم فيها القرعة صعود فريق بنهاية دور المجموعات.
وفي المرتين السابقتين استفادت الكونجو عام 1972 والجزائر في 1988 من القرعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - ربع النهائي مباريات اليوم السبت 31 يناير :

• الكونجو (-- : --) جمهورية الكونجو الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• تونس (-- : --) غينيا الإستوائية الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غينيا الاستوائية تبحث عن مواصلة مسيرتها على حساب تونس  وثنائي الكونجو وجها لوجه

 ستتطلع غينيا الاستوائية إلى مواصلة التقدم في كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم عندما تستضيف تونس في دور الثمانية اليوم السبت.
وأطاحت غينيا الاستوائية بجارتها الجابون من دور المجموعات بعدما فازت عليها في الجولة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الأولى وستأمل في التفوق على المنتخب التونسي الذي تألق في التصفيات.


وقبل مباراة غينيا الاستوائية في باتا سيستضيف الملعب ذاته مباراة قمة بين الغريمتين الكونجو والكونجو الديمقراطية.
وربما تزداد إثارة هذه المباراة بسبب واقع أن الفرنسي المخضرم كلود لوروا مدرب الكونجو كان يتولى تدريب الكونجو الديمقراطية في النسخة الماضية من البطولة منذ عامين.
وقال لوروا الذي تولى تدريب منتخب الكونجو منذ أكثر من عام واحد بقليل "أعلم كل لاعبي المنافس لأني عملت معهم لفترة طويلة لكن هم أيضا يعرفوني ويعرفون أساليبي ولذلك لا أرى أي أفضلية."  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم يذبح نسور تونس ويهدي غينيا الاستوائية تذكرة المربع الذهبي لأمم أفريقيا

واصل المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم معاناته من عقدة المواجهة مع أصحاب الأرض ودفع ثمن مجاملات الحكام للبلد المضيف ليودع بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثلاثين بالخسارة 1/2 أمام منتخب غينيا الاستوائية اليوم السبت في دور الثمانية للنسخة الثلاثين المقامة حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية.
وفقد المنتخب التونسي (نسور قرطاج) فرصة التأهل للمربع الذهبي للبطولة للمرة الأولى منذ تتويجه باللقب على أرضه في نسخة 2004 فيما بلغ منتخب غينيا الاستوائية المربع الذهبي للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بالبطولة والذي يقتصر على مشاركتين فقط حيث كانت المشاركة الوحيدة السابقة له عندما استضافت بلاده البطولة أيضاً في 2012 بالتنظيم المشترك مع جارتها الجابون وخرج الفريق من دور الثمانية.
ويلتقي منتخب غينيا الاستوائية في المربع الذهبي يوم الخميس المقبل مع الفائز من المباراة المرتقبة غدا بين منتخبي غانا وغينيا في دور الثمانية للبطولة.
وانتهى الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ثم سجل أحمد العكايشي هدف التقدم للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 70 ليكون الهدف الثالث له في البطولة ويقتسم صدارة قائمة هدافي البطولة مع الكونغولي تيفي بيفوما ومع خافيير بالبوا نجم غينيا الاستوائية الذي سجل هدفي فريقه في مباراة اليوم في الدقيقتين الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة من ضربة جزاء والدقيقة 102 .
وجاءت ضربة الجزاء المثيرة للجدل مع بداية الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة لتقلب اللقاء لصالح غينيا الاستوائية وتفتح الطريق أمام أصحاب الأرض لقلب تأخرهم إلى فوز وتأهل تاريخي للمربع الذهبي وتمنع نسور قرطاج من تحقيق أول فوز لهم على المنتخب المضيف في تاريخ مشاركاتهم بالبطولات الأفريقية.

 اهداف مباراة تونس وغينيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأهل مثير للكونغو الديمقراطية لدور الثمانية بكأس أفريقيا

قلب منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية تأخره بهدفين لفوز ثمين 4/2 على نظيره الكونغولي اليوم السبت في أولى مباريات دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثلاثين المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية.
وحجز منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية مكانه في المربع الذهبي للبطولة للمرة الأولى منذ فوزه بالمركز الثالث في نسخة 1998 ببوركينا فاسو.
ويلتقي الفريق في المربع الذهبي يوم الأربعاء المقبل مع الفائز من المباراة المقررة بين منتخبي الجزائر وكوت ديفوار غدا الأحد في دور الثمانية للبطولة.
وانتهى الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ثم تقدم المنتخب الكونغولي بهدفين سجلهما فيربوري دور وتيفي بيفوما في الدقيقتين 55 و62 ثم انتفض منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية ليحقق التعادل بهدفين سجلهما ديوميرسي مبوكاني وجيرمي بوكيلا في الدقيقتين 65 و75 قبل أن يكمل زميلهما البديل جويل كيمواكي مبيلا انتفاضة الفريق بهدف التقدم في الدقيقة 81 .
وفي الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة ، سجل مبوكاني الهدف الثاني له وهو الرابع للفريق.

اهداف مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية وجمهورية الكونغو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* > ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - ربع النهائي مباريات اليوم الاحد :

• غانا (-- : --) غينيا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• ساحل العاج (-- : --) الجزائر الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غانا تسحق غينيا وتتأهل لقبل نهائي كأس أفريقيا

 التحق منتخب غانا بركب المتأهلين إلى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية، بعدما حقق فوزا مستحقا 3/ صفر على نظيره الغيني في دور الثمانية للمسابقة اليوم الأحد.
ورغم فوز منتخب النجوم السوداء الكبير إلا أنه تحقق بأقل مجهود، بعدما أهدر لاعبوه فرصة إحراز عدد أكبر من الأهداف، في ظل لجوئهم إلى الاستعراض في الشوط الثاني تحديدا، ليرسل المنتخب الغاني إنذارا شديد اللهجة لجميع منتخبات المربع الذهبي يؤكد فيه رغبته الأكيدة في التتويج باللقب هذا العام.
في المقابل، ظهر المنتخب الغيني، الذي صعد إلى الدور الثاني عن طريق القرعة، مستسلما تماما للهزيمة الثقيلة، ليتلقى خسارته الرابعة أمام نظيره الغاني في تاريخ مواجهاتهما المباشرة في المسابقة.
وضرب منتخب غانا، الذي يبحث عن لقبه الخامس في البطولة، موعدا بهذا الفوز في الدور قبل النهائي مع منتخب غينيا الاستوائية (مستضيف البطولة) الذي حقق فوزا مثيرا للجدل 2/ 1 على منتخب تونس بعد التمديد في دور الثمانية أمس السبت.
وافتتح كريستيان أتسو، المحترف في صفوف إيفرتون الانجليزي، التسجيل مبكرا لمصلحة غانا في الدقيقة الرابعة، فيما تكفل زميله كويسي أبياه بتسجيل الهدف الثاني لمنتخب النجوم السوداء في الدقيقة 44.
وفي الشوط الثاني، واصل أتسو تألقه بعدما أضاف الهدف الثالث لغانا وهدفه الشخصي الثاني في الدقيقة 61 عبر تسديدة رائعة، مسجلا أجمل أهداف المسابقة حتى الآن، قبل أن تتضاعف معاناة منتخب غينيا عقب طرد حارس مرماه نابي ياتارا في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع للشوط الثاني لتعمده الخشونة مع أسامواه جيان نجم المنتخب الغاني.
وحافظ المنتخب الغاني بهذا الانتصار على تواجده في المربع الذهبي للمسابقة للنسخة الخامسة على التوالي، في ظل سعيه للوقوف على منصة التتويج مجددا بعد غياب دام 33 عاما.
في المقابل، أخفق المنتخب الغيني بتلك النتيجة في فك عقدته مع دور الثمانية التي فشل في تجاوزها للمرة الخامسة على التوالي.

اهداف مباراة غانا وغينيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساحل العاج تطيح بالجزائر وتتأهل لقبل نهائي أمم افريقيا

في مباراة دراماتيكية، قاد ويلفريد بوني وجيرفينهو نجما منتخب ساحل العاج منتخب الأفيال للتأهل إلى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية، عقب فوزه 3/ 1 على نظيره الجزائري في دور الثمانية للمسابقة اليوم الأحد.
وبات المنتخب العاجي بذلك رابع المتأهلين إلى الدور قبل النهائي بعدما سبقته منتخبات الكونغو الديمقراطية وغينيا الاستوائية وغانا واتسمت المباراة بالقوة والإثارة على مدار شوطيها، ورغم الهزيمة إلا أن المنتخب الجزائري أظهر قدراته الفنية خاصة في الشوط الثاني، الذي سنحت له العديد من الفرص الخطرة، خاصة في الدقائق الأخيرة، ولكنه فشل في ترجمتها إلى أهداف ليضاعف من أحزان الجماهير العربية التي أصيبت بخيبة أمل كبيرة عقب خسارة المنتخب التونسي "المثيرة للجدل" 1/ 2 أمام منتخب غينيا الاستوائية أمس السبت.
وافتتح بوني، المنضم حديثا إلى صفوف فريق مانشتسر سيتي الانجليزي خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الحالية، التسجيل لمصلحة ساحل العاج في الدقيقة 26 بضربة رأس متقنة لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم منتخب الأفيال بهدف نظيف.
وتواصلت الإثارة في الشوط الثاني، بعدما أدرك المنتخب الجزائري التعادل في الدقيقة 51 عن طريق العربي هلال سوداني.
وبينما تأهبت الجماهير لإحراز المنتخب الجزائري، الذي سيطر تماما على مجريات الأمور، لهدفه الثاني، فاجأ بوني الجميع بتسجيله الهدف الثاني لساحل العاج في الدقيقة 69، عبر ضربة رأس أخرى.
وفي الدقيقة الرابعة والأخيرة من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع، أضاف جيرفينهو الهدف الثالث للأفيال.
ويلتقي منتخب ساحل العاج، الذي توج باللقب عام 1992، في الدور قبل النهائي يوم الأربعاء المقبل مع منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية الذي صعد إلى المربع الذهبي عقب فوزه 4/ 2 على نظيره الكونغولي أمس السبت.
ورد منتخب الأفيال بتلك النتيجة اعتباره من المنتخب الجزائري الذي تغلب على منتخب الأفيال 3/ 2 في الدور ذاته بنسخة البطولة التي أقيمت بأنجولا عام 2010، ليحقق المنتخب الإيفواري انتصاره الثالث في تاريخ مواجهاته المباشرة مع المنتخب الجزائري في بطولات الأمم الأفريقية مقابل تعادلين والخسارة في مثلهما.
وواصلت المنتخبات العربية بذلك غيابها عن المربع الذهبي للمسابقة للنسخة الثالثة على التوالي، في ظل سعيها للارتقاء على منصة التتويج مجددا منذ فوز المنتخب المصري بلقب البطولة ثلاث مرات متتالية أعوام 2006 و2008 و2010.

اهداف مباراة كوت ديفوار والجزائر


هدف كوت ديفوار الاول امام الجزائر 1-0





هدف الجزائري هلال سوداني ضد ساحل العاج 1-1 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة الجزائر وكوت ديفوار  1-3 الاهداف كاملة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتا نصف النهائي

الاربعاء  04 فبراير   22:00

الكونغو الديمقراطية  22:00 كوت ديفوار

الخميس 05 فبراير  22:00 

غانا   22:00  غينيا الاستوائية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوني يتقمص دور دروغبا في ساحل العاج



 كان ويلفريد بوني وراء فوز ساحل العاج 3-1 على الجزائر أمس الأحد والتأهل لمقابلة الكونجو الديقراطية في قبل نهائي كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم.
وتخوض ساحل العاج أول بطولة دولية منذ كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2002 بدون القائد المخضرم ديدييه دروغبا الذي اعتزل اللعب الدولي.
وظهرت لمحات بالفعل تؤكد افتقاد ساحل العاج خدمات الهداف - الذي اعتزل دوليا بعد كأس العالم الماضية - خلال دور المجموعات بعد التعادل مع غينيا ومالي في أول جولتين.
وقال إيرفي رينار مدرب ساحل العاج للصحفيين "إذا كان دروغبا غير موجود هنا فهذا بسببه هو وليس بسببنا نحن. لكن إذا خسرنا جهود دروجبا ووجدنا بوني فنحن نسير بشكل جيد."
وأبدى بوني أمام الجزائر جاهزيته بالفعل لتعويض غياب دروجبا.
وسجل بوني المنضم حديثا لمانشستر سيتي هدفين بضربتي رأس بعد تمريرة من ماكس غرادل وركلة حرة من يايا توري ليضمن لساحل العاج الظهور في الدور قبل النهائي للمسابقة.
وقال رينار "بوني كان أفضل هداف في إنجلترا في 2014. يمكن إدراك كل شيء عند الحديث عن هذا الأمر. تصبح الأمور أكثر سهولة عند وجود لاعبين مثله ومثل جرفينيو."
وأكد جرفينيو الذي سجل الهدف الثالث لمنتخب ساحل العاج قرب النهاية أن بوني يساعد الفريق على تعويض غياب دروغبا.
وقال جرفينيو مهاجم روما "لا يمكننا التفكير في دروغبا مجددا. بوني يلعب بأسلوب مختلف ويعطي التشكيلة بعدا مختلفا. إنه يملك شخصية تتناسب مع ساحل العاج وهو يلعب بجدية وهذا يتناسب معنا."
وبلغت ساحل العاج الدور قبل النهائي للمرة الرابعة في آخر ست بطولات وستلعب يوم الأربعاء المقبل مع الكونجو الديمقراطية التي حولت تأخرها بهدفين إلى انتصار 4-2 على الكونجو في دور الثمانية. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غانا وساحل العاج تتطلعان للمواجهة في النهائي الافريقي

ستبدأ الجارتان غانا وساحل العاج مباراتيهما في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الامم الافريقية وهما مرشحتان بقوة لمواجهة في نهائي مثير لكن يتعين عليهما أولا التغلب على منافسين تجاوزا التوقعات.
وتلتقي ساحل العاج مع الكونجو الديمقراطية في أولى مباريات الدور قبل النهائي في باتا غدا الاربعاء وفي اليوم التالي تلعب غانا ضد غينيا الاستوائية الدولة المضيفة في مالابو.
ولدى غانا وساحل العاج تشكيلتين قويتين من حيث الخبرة والاسماء الكبيرة بالإضافة لسمعة تجعلهما مرشحتين بقوة لنهائي يوم الاحد القادم في باتا.
وهذا خامس ظهور على التوالي للمنتخب الغاني في قبل النهائي بينما بلغت ساحل العاج المربع الذهبي اربع مرات في اخر ست بطولات.
لكن المواجهتين لن تكونا بالسهولة المتوقعة.
وشقت غينيا الاستوائية طريقها للدور قبل النهائي بشكل رائع رغم أنها حققت ذلك بفضل بعض ركلات الجزاء المثيرة للجدل والتي غطت على مستواها الجيد.
لكن الركلة الحرة المذهلة التي نفذها خافيير بالبوا والتي منحت الدولة المضيفة انتصارا مثيرا للجدل بعد وقت إضافي على تونس يوم السبت كانت بمثابة تذكرة بقدراتها خاصة في ظل المساندة الجماهيرية.
وستكون هذه أول مباراة لغينيا الاستوائية في العاصمة مالابو بعد أربع مباريات متتالية في باتا في استاد أكبر حجما يؤدي لأجواء أكثر حماسة ساعدت أصحاب الأرض على التأهل لهذه المرحلة.
وكانت غانا حاسمة في فوزها على غينيا 3-صفر في دور الثمانية يوم الاحد بأهداف ذكية لكن قائدها اسامواه جيان اصيب جراء مخالفة عنيفة قرب نهاية اللقاء.
وتحوم شكوك حول مشاركته في مباراة الخميس.
وساعد هدفان من ويلفريد بوني ساحل العاج على تخطي الجزائر 3-1 يوم الأحد رغم اعترافها بأن المنافس القادم من شمال افريقيا تفوق عليها.
وقال ايرفي رينار مدرب ساحل العاج بعد الانتصار في مالابو "أعتقد أننا فزنا على أفضل فريق في البطولة."
وسجلت الكونجو الديمقراطية اربعة أهداف في انتفاضة مذهلة ضد الكونجو في انتصارها بدور الثمانية يوم السبت لتحقق أول فوز لها في النهائيات منذ 2006.
ومرت الكونجو الديمقراطية بسنوات من النتائج المتواضعة. وتأهلت من دور المجموعات بعد تعادلها في مبارياتها الثلاث وبلغت النهائيات باعتبارها أفضل فريق احتل المركز الثالث في التصفيات.
لكن نتائجها الأخيرة تتضمن فوزا رائعا 4-3 في ابيدجان في أكتوبر تشرين الأول الماضي على ساحل العاج في التصفيات وهو ما سيذكر بقدرتها على تحقيق نتائج مفاجئة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"كاف" يوقف حكم مباراة تونس وغينيا الاستوائية 6 شهور



هدد الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" بحرمان المنتخب التونسي من المشاركة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية القادمة عام 2017 في إطار سلسلة من العقوبات التي فرضها "الكاف" عقب الأحداث المؤسفة التي تلت مباراة نسور قرطاج أمام غينيا الإستوائية في دور الثمانية لكأس أفريقيا.
 وأشار الكاف عبر موقعه الرسمي إلى أن الاتحاد التونسي عليه تقديم اعتذار في موعد أقصاه يوم الخميس المقبل على تصريحات رئيسه وديع الجريء الذي اتهم الاتحاد الأفريقي ومسؤوليه بالفساد والرشوة مقابل مساعدة غينيا الإستوائية على التأهل لدور الأربعة لبطولة كأس الأمم.
 وفرض الاتحاد الأفريقي غرامة قدرها 50 ألف دولار لسوء سلوك لاعبي تونس والجهاز الفني وبعض المسؤولين عقب المباراة، وإلزام الاتحاد التونسي بسداد مصاريف صيانة غرفة خلع الملابس والثلاجة التي كسرها اللاعبون، مقابل غرامة 5 آلاف دولار على غينيا الإستوائية لاقتحام الجماهير أرض الملعب عقب المباراة احتفالاً بالفوز.
 أبدى الكاف أسفه على أداء الحكم الموريشيوسي سيشورن راجيندابارساد في هذا اللقاء، وقررت إيقافه ستة أشهر، واستبعاده من قائمة حكام النخبة في القارة السمراء.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بوني ورقة كوت ديفوار الرابحة أمام الكونغو الديموقراطية

 ستشرك كوت ديفوار خط هجوم قويا وستبدأ وهي مرشحة للفوز على الكونغو الديمقراطية في مواجهة الفريقين بقبل نهائي كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم اليوم الاربعاء لكن دفاعها المهتز سيتعرض لاختبار حقيقي.
وسيقود ويلفريد بوني المنضم حديثا إلى مانشستر سيتي - والذي سجل هدفين في الفوز 3-1 على الجزائر في دور الثمانية يوم الاحد - الخط الأمامي مع جرفينيو وماكس جرادل في اداء من المتوقع أن يظهر قدرات ساحل العاج.
وقال المدرب ايرفي رينار عشية المباراة التي ستقام في باتا "اذا تمت خدمة بوني جيدا.. سيكون بوسعكم رؤية أنه مهاجم رائع."
وأضاف "مشكلتي هي أنني امتلك العديد من المهاجمين الجيدين وكلهم يؤمنون بأنهم يجب أن يشاركوا.. من الصعب شرح لماذا تركت بعضهم."
لكن دفاع كوت ديفوار لا يحظى بالقوة نفسها مثلما أظهرت الكونغو الديمقراطية حين حققت انتصارا مفاجئا 4-3 في ابيدجان بالتصفيات في أكتوبر تشرين الأول.
وحذر فلوران إبينج مدرب الكونغو الديمقراطية قائلا "هناك ايجابيات نستطيع أن نستخلصها من تلك المباراة."
وسيفتقد الفريقان لاعبين مهمين في وسط الملعب إذ سيغيب عن كوت ديفوار شيخ تيوتي بينما لن يلعب القائد يوسف مولومبو مع المنتخب الكونغولي.
وتلتقي غينيا الاستوائية صاحبة الضيافة مع غانا في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي الثانية في مالابو غدا الخميس وسيقام النهائي يوم الاحد القادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - نصف النهائي ( الاربعاء 4 فبراير ) :

• جمهورية الكونجو (-- : --) ساحل العاج الساعة : 23:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأفيال الإيفوارية تنهي مغامرة الكونغو وتصعد لنهائي أمم أفريقيا

صعد منتخب كوت ديفوار إلى المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حالياً في غينيا الاستوائية بعدما تغلب 3/ 1 على منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية في دور الأربعة للمسابقة اليوم الأربعاء على ملعب باتا.
وأنهت كوت ديفوار بذلك المغامرة الكونغولية في البطولة، حيث كان المنتخب الكونغولي يأمل في الصعود للنهائي للمرة الأولى منذ تتويجه الأخير باللقب في نسخة البطولة التي أقيمت بمصر عام 1974.
وربما تشهد المباراة النهائية للبطولة تكراراً لنهائي المسابقة في نسختها التي أقيمت بالسنغال عام 1992، والذي جمع بين منتخبي كوت ديفوار وغانا، وذلك حال تخطي منتخب النجوم السوداء لعقبة منتخب غينيا الاستوائية (مستضيف البطولة) في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي الأخرى والتي ستقام غدا الخميس.
وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الرابعة التي تتأهل فيها كوت ديفوار إلى المباراة النهائية للمسابقة بعدما سبق أن صعدت أعوام 1992 و2006 و2012.
واتسمت المباراة بالقوة والإثارة والندية على مدار شوطيها، حيث كان المنتخب الكونغولي، الذي صعد للمربع الذهبي للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1998، ندا حقيقيا لنظيره الإيفواري الذي حسمت خبرة لاعبيه الأمور لصالحهم في النهاية.
وافتتح يايا توريه، نجم فريق مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي وأفضل لاعب أفريقي في الأعوام الأربعة الماضية، التسجيل لمصلحة كوت ديفوار عبر تصويبة صاروخية في الدقيقة 21، قبل أن يدرك ديوميرسي مبوكاني، المحترف في صفوف دينامو كييف الأوكراني، التعادل للكونغو الديمقراطية في الدقيقة 24 من ركلة جزاء.
وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول بأربع دقائق، أعاد جيرفينهو، نجم فريق روما الإيطالي، التقدم لكوت ديفوار بعدما سجل الهدف الثاني لمنتخب الأفيال عبر تصويبة رائعة، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم كوت ديفوار بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد.
وبينما حاول منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية البحث عن هدف التعادل في الشوط الثاني، أضاف ويلفرد كانون الهدف الثالث لكوت ديفوار في الدقيقة 68، لتنتهي المباراة بفوز مستحق للمنتخب البرتقالي.
ويعد هذا الفوز هو الثاني الذي يحققه منتخب كوت ديفوار على نظيره الكونغولي في تاريخ مواجهتهما المباشرة في بطولات أمم أفريقيا، مقابل التعادل في مباراة والخسارة في مثلها.
ويحلم منتخب كوت ديفوار بالفوز باللقب الأفريقي الثاني في تاريخه بعدما سبق أن توج بالبطولة عام 1992، كما يبحث مديره الفني الفرنسي هيرفي رينارد عن الحصول على الكأس للمرة الثانية في مسيرته بعدما قاد منتخب زامبيا للفوز بالبطولة في نسختها التي أقيمت بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون عام 2012.

اهداف مباراة كوت ديفوار والكونغو





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - نصف النهائي مـــباريـــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم الخميس :

• غانا (-- : --) غينيا الإستوائية الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد احداث مؤسفة ..غانا تتأهل لمواجهة ساحل العاج في نهائي كان 2015

    تأهل المنتخب الغانى على حساب غينيا الاستوائية لنهائى كأس الأمم الأفريقية، بعد الفوز بثلاثة أهداف دون رد، فى المباراة التى جمعت الفريقين على ملعب "مالابو"، فى المباراة الثانية من نصف نهائى كأس الأمم الأفريقية (غينيا الاستوائية 2015). وبدأ المنتخب الغانى المباراة ضاغطا على أصحاب الأرض بحثا عن هدف مبكر، ولكن ظهر لاعبو غينيا الاستوائية بمستوى طيب فى أول نصف ساعة من اللقاء، قبل أن ينهار الفريق بفضل سرعات الأخوان "آيو". وحصل أبياه على ركلة جزاء فى الدقيقة 41، نجح فى ترجمتها لهدف جوردان آيو، قبل أن يسجل مبارك واكاسو الثانى من كرة مرتدة فى الدقيقة الأخيرة من زمن الشوط الأول. وفى الشوط الثانى سجل آندرى آيو الهدف الثالث فى الدقيقة 75، قبل أن تشهد المباراة أحداثا مؤسفة من جماهير أصحاب الأرض، التى هاجمت مشجعى الـ"بلاك ستارز"، مما دفع جماهير غانا للهروب إلى أرضية الملعب، واستدعى ذلك توقف المباراة لما يقرب النصف ساعة، قبل أن تعود ويتم احتساب 3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، ويُنهى الحكم المباراة.

اهداف مباراة غانا وغينيا 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث 

 السبت 7 فبراير :

• جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية (-- : --) غينيا الإستوائية الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة beIN SPORTS 6 HD



> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - مباراة النهائي 

الاحد 8 فبراير 

• غانا (-- : --) كوت ديفوار  الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تاريخ المباريات النهائية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية

ساعات قليلة تفصلنا عن المباراة النهائية لكأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية وهي المباراة التي ستجمع بين كوت ديفوار وغانا في نهائي مكرر لنسخة البطولة عام 1992.
وفيما يلي تاريخ نتائج المباريات النهائية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم منذ النسخة الأولى للبطولة عام 1957 في السودان :

1957 في السودان : مصر × إثيوبيا 4/صفر

1959 في مصر : مصر × السودان 2/1

1962 في إثيوبيا: إثيوبيا × مصر 4/2

1963 في غانا : غانا × السودان 3/صفر

1965 في تونس : غانا × تونس 3/2

1968 في إثيوبيا : الكونغو × غانا 1/صفر

1970 في السودان : السودان × غانا 1/صفر

1972 في الكاميرون : الكونغو × مالي 3/2

1974 في مصر : زائير (الكونغو الديمقراطية حاليا) × زامبيا 2/2 (أعيدت المباراة وفاز المنتخب الزائيري 2/ صفر)

1976 في إثيوبيا : أحرزها المنتخب المغربي بعد تصدره المجموعة النهائية للبطولة

1978 في غانا : غانا × اوغندا 2/صفر 1980 في نيجيريا : نيجيريا × الجزائر 3/صفر

1982 في ليبيا : غانا × ليبيا التعادل 1/1 ثم فوز المنتخب الغاني 7/6 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

1984 في كوت ديفوار : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 3/1

1986 في مصر : مصر × الكاميرون التعادل السلبي ثم فوز المنتخب المصري 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية.

1988 في المغرب : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 1/صفر 1990 في الجزائر : الجزائر × نيجيريا 1/صفر

1992 في السنغال : كوت ديفوار × غانا صفر/صفر ، ثم فوز كوت ديفوار 11/10 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

1994 في تونس : نيجيريا × زامبيا 2/1

1996 في جنوب أفريقيا: جنوب أفريقيا × تونس 2/صفر

1998 في بوركينا فاسو : مصر × جنوب أفريقيا 2/صفر

2000 في نيجيريا وغانا : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 2/2 ، ثم فوز الكاميرون 4/3 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2002 في مالي: الكاميرون × السنغال صفر/صفر ، ثم فوز الكاميرون 3/2 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2004 في تونس : تونس × المغرب 2/1

2006 في مصر : مصر × كوت ديفوار صفر/صفر ثم فوز مصر 4/2 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2008 في غانا : مصر × الكاميرون 1/صفر.

2010 في أنجولا : مصر × غانا 1/صفر.

2012 في غينيا الاستوائية والجابون : زامبيا × كوت ديفوار صفر/صفر ثم فوز زامبيا 8/7 بركلات الترجيح.

2013 في جنوب أفريقيا : نيجيريا × بوركينا فاسو 1/صفر

2015 في غينيا الاستوائية : كوت ديفوار × غانا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غانا وساحل العاج ..مشوار صعب للوصول للنهائي الأفريقي

ساعات قليلة وينطلق نهائي كأس الامم الافريقية بين غانا وكوت ديفوار ، وفيما يلي مشوار وصول المنتخبين
إلى نهائي كأس الأمم الافريقية قبل مواجهة ساحل العاج غدا الأحد.

مشوار غانا

* الدور الأول:

- في 19 يناير كانون الثاني خسرت 2-1 أمام السنغال وسجل أندريه أيو هدف بلاده الوحيد.

- في 23 يناير كانون الثاني فازت 1-صفر على الجزائر بفضل هدف من أسامواه جيان.

- في 27 يناير كانون الثاني فازت 2-صفر على جنوب أفريقيا بهدفي جون بوي وأندريه أيو.

(تصدرت المجموعة الثالث بست نقاط).


* دور الثمانية:

- في أول فبراير شباط فازت 3-صفر على غينيا بفضل ثنائية كريستيان أتسو وهدف كويسي أبياه.


* قبل النهائي:

- في 5 فبراير شباط فازت 3-صفر على غينيا الاستوائية بأهداف جوردان أيو ومبارك واكاسو وأندريه أيو.  



مشوار ساحل العاج

- في 20 يناير كانون الثاني تعادلت 1-1 مع غينيا وسجل سيدو دومبيا هدف بلاده الوحيد.

- في 24 يناير كانون الثاني تعادلت 1-1 مع مالي وسجل ماكس جرادل هدف بلاده الوحيد.

- في 28 يناير كانون الثاني فازت 1-صفر على الكاميرون بفضل هدف ماكس جرادل.

(تصدرت المجموعة الرابعة برصيد خمس نقاط).


* دور الثمانية:

- في أول فبراير شباط فازت 3-1 على الجزائر بفضل ثنائية من ويلفريد بوني وهدف من جرفينيو.


* قبل النهائي:

- في 4 فبراير شباط فازت 3-1 على الكونجو الديمقراطية بفضل أهداف يايا توري وجرفينيو وويلفريد بوني.  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكونغو الديمقراطية تهزم غينيا الاستوائية وتحتل المركز الثالث بكأس أفريقيا

أحرز منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية المركز الثالث والميدالية البرونزية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غينيا الاستوائية للمرة الثانية في تاريخه عقب فوزه 4/ 2 بالركلات الترجيحية على منتخب غينيا الاستوائية في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع التي جرت بالعاصمة مالابو اليوم السبت.
وفشل الفريقان في هز الشباك على مدار شوطي المباراة لينتهي الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل السلبي ويحتكم الفريقان إلى الركلات الترجيحية التي ابتسمت في النهاية لمنتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية.
وأعاد التاريخ نفسه بتلك النتيجة بعدما كرر منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية إنجازه بالحصول على المركز الثالث في نسخة البطولة عام 1998 عقب فوزه بالركلات الترجيحية على منتخب بوركينا فاسو، مستضيف البطولة آنذاك 4/ 1 بالركلات الترجيحية عقب تعادلهما 4/4 في الوقت الأصلي.
وتعد تلك المباراة هي الثالثة بين المنتخبين في أقل من ثلاث سنوات، حيث سبق أن التقيا في التصفيات المؤهلة لنسخة البطولة التي أقيمت بجنوب أفريقيا عام 2013.
وفازت الكونغو الديمقراطية برباعية بيضاء في مباراة الذهاب التي أقيمت في كينشاسا، فيما فازت غينيا الاستوائية 2/ 1 في مباراة العودة.
وصالح منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية بتلك النتيجة جماهيره التي تعرضت لخيبة أمل عقب فشل الفريق في التأهل للمباراة النهائية بخسارته 1/ 3 أمام كوت ديفوار في الدور قبل النهائي يوم الأربعاء الماضي.
ولم تشهد الدقائق العشرة الأخيرة سوى تصويبة قوية من لاعب غينيا الاستوائية البديل راؤول فاياني في الدقيقة 87 أمسكها موتيبا كيديابا، لينتهي الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل السلبي ويحتكم الفريقان إلى الركلات الترجيحية.
وسجل خوفينال أونو وفييرا إيلونج لغينيا الاستوائية، فيما أطاح خافيير بالبوا بالكرة خارج الملعب، وتصدى كيديابا للركلة التي نفذها راؤول فابياني.
في المقابل، سجل سيدريك مابواتي وليما ماييدي وشانسيل مييمبا وسيدريك مونجونجو جميع الركلات الأربع التي نفذها المنتخب الكونغولي الذي فاز بالميدالية البرونزية عن جدارة واستحقاق.

ركلات الترجيح لمباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية غينيا الاستوائية المركز الثالث





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميداليات المركز الثالث للكونغو الديمقراطية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
> ◄ كأس الأمم الأفريقية - مباراة النهائي

الاحد 8 فبراير

• غانا (-- : --) كوت ديفوار الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة beIN SPORTS 6 HD

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوت ديفوار بطلا لافريقيا على حساب غانا 
بركلات الترجيح 9 / 8
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوت ديفوار تفك شفرة أمم أفريقيا وتحرز اللقب أخيرا

أخيراً.. وبعد غياب استمر 23 عاماً، حقق منتخب كوت ديفوار لقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم عقب تغلبه على نظيره الغاني بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية 9-8 بعد أن فرض التعادل السلبي كلمته على اللقاء الذي امتد إلى 120 دقيقة واستضافه ملعب "باتا باتا" في غينيا الاستوائية بإدارة الحكم الجامبي باكاري جاساما.
وكان آخر لقب لمنتخب كوت ديفوار عام 1992 ليحقق فريق الأفيال اللقب الثاني ويكتب مدربه الفرنسي هيرفي رينار التاريخ بعد تسجيل اللقب القاري مع منتخبين مختلفين حيث حقق من قبل مع زامبيا عام 2012.
أحرز لكوت ديفوار سيرج اورييه وسيدو دومبيا ويايا توريه وسالومون كالو وكولو توريه وويلفريد كانون وايريك برتران بيلي وسريديه والحارس أبو بكر باري وأضاع ويلفريد بوني وتالو أول ضربتين للأفيال.
وسجل لغانا مبارك واكاسو وجوردان ايوا وأندريا أيوا وجوناثان منساه وايمانويل بادو وهاريسون أفول وعبد الرحمان يايا وجون بوي وأضاع أفري أكوا وفرانك أشياميونج والحارس بريماه رزاق.
المدرب هيرفي رينار ، المدير الفني لمنتخب كوت ديفوار، بدأ اللقاء بتشكيلة تضم بو بكر باري لحراسة المرمى وأمامه سيرج اورييه وايريك برتران وكولو توريه وولفرد كانون للدفاع ويايا توريه وسريديه وجاردل وساكيا تيان للوسط وولفرد بوني وجيرفينهو للهجوم.
واعتمد المدرب إفرام جرانت ، المدير الفني لمنتخب غانا، على تشكيلة تضم الحارس بريماه رزاق وأمامه هاريسون افول وجون بوي وجوناثان مانساه وعبد الرحمان ياياه للدفاع وأكواه وأيوا وأتسو للوسط وأسامواه جيان وكويسي أبياه ومبارك واكاسو للهجوم.

ضربات الترجيح نهائي كاس افريقيا ساحل العاج وغانا 9-8 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أتسو أفضل لاعب في النسخة الثلاثين لكأس الأمم الأفريقية



توج اللاعب الغاني كريستيان أتسو بجائزة أفضل لاعب في النسخة الثلاثين من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم رغم خسارة فريقه أمام المنتخب الإيفواري بركلات الترجيح 8/9 مساء الأحد في المباراة النهائية للبطولة.

وأصبح أتسو رابع لاعب غاني يحرز لقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة على مدار تاريخها حيث سبقه كل من أوسي كوفي في 1965 وكريم عبد الرزاق في بطولتي 1965 و1978 على الترتيب عندما فاز المنتخب الغاني باللقب وعبيدي بيليه في 1992 عندما خسر الفريق النهائي أمام المنتخب الإيفواري 10/11 بركلات الترجيح أيضا.

ورغم مشاركة أبرز نجوم القارة المحترفين في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية خلال البطولات الماضية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية ، أحكم نجوم المنتخب المصري الفائز باللقب سبع مرات سابقة قبضتهم على لقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة في البطولات الثلاث التي توج فيها الفريق باللقب قبل سنوات قليلة وذلك في أعوام 2006 و2008 و2010 .

وسبق لنجوم المنتخب المصري أن توجوا بلقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة أيضا ثلاث مرات سابقة وذلك في أعوام 1957 و1959 عندما فازت مصر بلقب أول بطولتين و1963 عندما أحرزت غانا لقب البطولة.

وأصبح نجوم المنتخب المصري هم الأكثر فوزا بلقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة برصيد ستة ألقاب مقابل أربعة لكل من غانا والكاميرون كما أصبح أحمد حسن (الصقر) هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي توج بهذا اللقب في بطولتين وذلك في عامي 2006 بمصر و2010 بأنجولا.

والقائمة التالية توضح سجل الفائزين بلقب أفضل لاعب في كل من بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية :

بطولة عام      أفضل لاعب

1957المصري محمد دياب العطار (الديبة)

1959المصري محمود الجوهري

1962الإثيوبي منجستو وركو

1963المصري حسن الشاذلي

1965الغاني أوسي كوفي

1968كازادي موامبا (الكونغو الديمقراطية)

1970الإيفواري لوران بوكو

1972الكونغولي فرانسوا مبيلي

1974نداي مولامبا (زائير)

1976المغربي أحمد فراس

1978الغاني كريم عبد الرزاق

1980النيجيري كريستيان تشوكو

1982الليبي فوزي العيسوي

1984الكاميروني تيوفيلي أبيجا

1986الكاميروني روجيه ميلا

1988المغربي عزيز بودرباله

1990الجزائري رابح ماجر

1992الغاني عبيدي بيليه

1994النيجيري رشيدي ياكيني

1996الزامبي كالوشا بواليا

1998الجنوب أفريقي بينديكت مكارثي

2000الكاميروني لوران إيتام

2002الكاميروني ريجبور سونج

2004النيجيري أوجستين جاي جاي أوكوشا

2006المصري أحمد حسن

2008المصري حسني عبد ربه

2010المصري أحمد حسن

2012الزامبي كريستوفر كاتونجو

2013البوركيني جوناثان بيترويبا

2015الغاني كريستيان أتسو

أخبار ذات صلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رقم إيتو القياسي ما زال صامدا رغم اعتزاله اللعب الدولي



قبل سبعة أعوام فقط ، نجح المهاجم الكاميروني الشهير صامويل إيتو في تحطيم  أحد أبرز الأرقام القياسية في تاريخ بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم  بتسجيل الهدف الخامس عشر له في تاريخ مشاركاته بالبطولة قبل أن يعزز هذا  الرقم ليصل إلى 18 هدفا متفوقا بذلك على المهاجم الإيفواري السابق لوران  بوكو الذي حافظ على الرقم القياسي منذ عام 1970 برصيد 14 هدفا.

وسجل  بوكو أهدافه ال14 عبر بطولتين فقط وذلك برصيد ستة أهداف في بطولة 1968 ثم  ثمانية أهداف في بطولة عام 1970 ولكن إيتو نجح خلال البطولات التي خاضها في  العقد الأول من القرن الحالي في تحطيم هذا الرقم بعد طول انتظار حيث سجل  18 هدفا ليتصدر قائمة أبرز الهدافين في تاريخ البطولة.

ورغم غياب  إيتو عن آخر ثلاث بطولات لكأس أفريقيا وذلك في 2012 بغينيا الاستوائية  والجابون و2013 بجنوب أفريقيا لعدم تأهل المنتخب الكاميروني للنهائيات  وبطولة 2015 بغينيا الاستوائية لاعتزاله اللعب الدولي في وسط عام 2014 ، ظل  رقم إيتو في مأمن نظرا لابتعاد باقي منافسيه الذين شاركوا في بطولة 2015  بفارق كبير من الأهداف خلف إيتو وتراجع المستوى التهديفي في البطولات  الأخيرة بعد ارتقاء مستوى خطوط الدفاع في منتخبات القارة.

والقائمة التالية توضح سجل أفضل الهدافين في تاريخ بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية :

18 هدفا : الكاميروني صامويل إيتو

14 هدفا : الإيفواري لوران بوكو

13 هدفا : النيجيري رشيدي ياكيني

12 هدفا : المصري حسن الشاذلي

11 هدفا : الكاميروني باتريك مبوما- المصري حسام حسن- الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا.

عشرة  أهداف : نداي مولامبا (الكونغو الديمقراطية)- الإيفواري جويل تيهي-  الإثيوبي مينجستو وركو- التونسي سانتوس- الزامبي كالوشا بواليا.

تسعة أهداف : الإيفواري عبد الله تراوري.

ثمانية أهداف : الأنجولي مانوتشو- المصري أحمد حسن- الغاني ويلبرفورس مفوم- الغيني باسكال فيندونو.

سبعة  أهداف : الأنجولي فلافيو- الكاميروني روجيه ميلا- المصري طاهر أبو زيد-  المصري علي أبو جريشة- المالي فريدريك كانوتيه- النيجيري أوستين جاي جاي  أوكوشا- الجنوب أفريقي بينديكت مكارثي- الزامبي كريستوفر كاتونجو-الغاني  أسامواه جيان.

ستة أهداف : الجزائري الأخضر بلومي- مايانجا ماكو  (الكونغو الديمقراطية)- المصري محمد أبو تريكة- الغاني جورج الحسن- الغاني  عبيدي بيليه- المالي سيدو كيتا- المغربي أحمد فراس- النيجيري جوليوس  أجاهوا- النيجيري سيجون أوديجبامي- الجنوب أفريقي شون بارتليت- الغاني  أندري آيو- الإيفواري جيرفينهو.

خمسة أهداف : الجزائري رابح ماجر-  الجزائري جمال مناد- الكونغولي جان ميشيل مبونو- المصري حسني عبد ربه-  المصري محمد ديبة- المصري محمد ناجي جدو- المصري عمرو زكي- المصري عماد  متعب- المالي فانتامادي كيتا- النيجيري مودا لاوال- النيجيري بيتر  أوديمونجي- الإيفواري يايا توريه- ديوميرسي مبوكاني (الكونغو الديمقراطية) -  واكاسو مبارك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافو أفريقيا فشلوا في تحطيم رقم مولامبا على مدار أربعة عقود



نداي مولامبا

على مدار أربعة عقود فشل نجوم القارة السمراء في تحطيم الرقم القياسي لعدد الأهداف التي يسجلها أي لاعب في بطولة واحدة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية منذ أن سجل نداي مولامبا نجم منتخب زائير السابق تسعة أهداف في بطولة 1974 بالقاهرة.

وساهم مولامبا بأهدافه الرائعة في فوز منتخب زائير سابقا (الكونغو الديمقراطية حاليا) بلقب البطولة ليكون الثاني لبلاده في كأس الأمم الأفريقية بعدما أحرز الفريق لقب بطولة عام 1968 .

ورغم فشل هذا المنتخب في تكرار نفس النجاح على مدار البطولات التي أقيمت لاحقا ، ما زال رقم مولامبا بعيدا عن خطر تحطيمه رغم احتراف العديد من نجوم القارة في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية على مدار العقدين الماضيين مثل الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا والكاميروني صامويل إيتو والمالي فريدريك كانوتيه وغيرهم.

ولم يقترب من مولامبا على مدار تاريخ البطولة سوى الإيفواري لوران بوكو الذي سجل ثمانية أهداف في بطولة عام 1970 والمصري حسام حسن والجنوب أفريقي بينديكت مكارثي في بطولة 1998 برصيد سبعة أهداف لكل منهما.

والقائمة التالية توضح سجل الفائزين بلقب الهداف في كل من بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية :


بطولة عام     -    الهداف    -     عدد الأهداف
1957 المصري محمد دياب العطار (الديبة) 5

1959المصري محمود الجوهري 3

1962الإثيوبي منجستو وركو3 المصري عبد الفتاح بدوي3

1963المصري حسن الشاذلي 6

1965الغاني أوسي كوفي3 الغاني بن أتشيم3 الإيفواري مانجل3

1968الإيفواري لوران بوكو6

1970الإيفواري لوران بوكو8

1972المالي ساليف كيتا5

1974نداي مولامبا (زائير)9

1976المالي أليو مامادو كيتا 4

1978الأوغندي فيليب أوموندي3 الغاني أوبوكو أفراي3 النيجيري سيجون أوديجبامي3

1980النيجيري سيجون أوديجبامي3 المغربي خالد الأبيض3

1982المغربي جورج الحسن4

1984المصري طاهر أبو زيد4

1986الكاميروني روجيه ميلا4

1988الكاميروني روجيه ميلا2 المصري جمال عبد الحميد2 الجزائري الاخضر بلومي2 الإيفواري عبد الله تراوري2

1990الجزائري جمال مناد4

1992النيجيري رشيدي ياكيني4

1994النيجيري رشيدي ياكيني5 1996الزامبي كالوشا بواليا5

1998الجنوب أفريقي بينديكت مكارثي7 المصري حسام حسن7

2000الجنوب أفريقي شون بارتليت5

2002الكاميروني باتريك مبوما3 النيجيري جوليوس أجاهوا3 الكاميروني سالومون أوليمبي3

2004النيجيري أوجستين جاي جاي أوكوشا4 الكاميروني باتريك مبوما4 المالي فريدريك كانوتيه4 المغربي يوسف مختاري4

2006الكاميروني صامويل إيتو5

2008الكاميروني صامويل إيتو5

2010المصري محمد ناجي جدو5

2012الأنجولي مانوتشو3 الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا3 الجابوني بيير إيريك أوباميانج3 المالي شيخ دياباتي3 المغربي حسين خرجة3 الزامبي كريستوفر كاتونجو3 الزامبي إيمانويل مايوكا3

2013النيجيري إيمانويل إيمينيكي4 الغاني مبارك واكاسو4

2015التونسي أحمد العكايشي3 الغاني أندريه آيو3 خافيير بالبوا (غينيا الاستوائية)3 الكونغولي تيفي بيفوما3 ديوميرسي مبوكانو(الكونغو الديمفراطية)3

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المراكز الاربعة الاولى لامم افريقيا 2015 غينيا الاستوائية

البطل : كوت ديفوار



الوصيف : غانا



المركز الثالث : الكونغو الديمقراطية



المركز الرابع : غينيا الاستوائية





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





والله ما يستاهلو لأنو قدمو مستويات رااااااااااائعة بس عيبهم مدربهم اليهودى ده

*

----------

